# Critique my stocklist for 300G tank



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I either hope to get a 6 x 3 x 27 (Marineland), the 7' perfect (think that's 265G), or an 8' long tank if I can find one made by someone other than glasscages (I only want glass).

I've been working on this list for some time and would like critiques and suggestions for other fish as well.

EELS
Aethiomastacembelus elipsifer, Elipsifer Eel (Qnty: 2-3)
Aethiomastacembelus plagiostoma 'Tanganyika Zebra Eel' (Possibly 1)

MALAWIS: ALL MALE â€" ONE OF EACH SPECIES (in no particular order)
1 Cyrtocara Moorii, Hap Moorii, Blue Dolphin
2 Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" Star Sapphire
3 Protomelas Albino Taiwan Reef
4 Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan Reef
5 Protomelas Tealonotis (sp), Red Empress
6 Protomelas spilonotus Mara Rocks
7 Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli)
8 Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Likoma"
9 Protomelas sp. â€œJohnstoni Soloâ€


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

hey i got 7' 270gal tank. yur list looks fine and u can add a lot more.
my tank was cycled this weds and now has 50 fish already.
(i did fishless cycle to 4ppm ammonia. have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite even now)

im still going to add about 20-30 more.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow! Well I currently have a 4' 90G tank with less than ten large haps (though 30 fish total) and it feels jam packed. So I have no concept just how much room there is in these tanks.

Still, almost all the fish I listed are very large and like to have lots of room to swim. So I want to make sure the list is filled with compatible fish and fish that, in an all male setup are very likely to show great color.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

anyone else have thoughts? would love some input


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

dkreef said:



> hey i got 7' 270gal tank. yur list looks fine and u can add a lot more.
> my tank was cycled this weds and now has 50 fish already.
> (i did fishless cycle to 4ppm ammonia. have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite even now)
> 
> im still going to add about 20-30 more.


I thought your tank was 320gal?


----------



## Jake at River City (Jul 31, 2007)

Stock list looks great. You've listed my favorites.

You may be able to find an 8' 240. Ocean View makes a 240, but not sure what their distribution is like (we can get them in Texas, their factory is in Mississippi). I would like to try the new Marineland, they have the option of a Starphire glass front.


----------

